# Putting Spin On The Ball



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Perhaps this has been discussed on here before....my apologies if so. I read a lot about people wanting to know put more spin on the ball on approach shots to the green. In almost every case the, the answers given for putting more spin on the ball is swing technique, club face grooves, and the the type of ball being used. All three are correct, and help to put spin on the ball. Technique is most likely a steeper swing into the ball. We just saw the answer to grooves with Phil Mickleson using some old Ping Eye 2 club with "extra" spin friendly grooves. And, we all know there are some balls available that spin more than others.

What people are forgetting to mention, including some PGA forum pros is the turf itself. There are some lies that will not promote putting spin on the ball. To put maximum spin on the ball you need a clean/dry lie. If you are in the rough, or some other poor lie situation, as an amateur you should not expect to put much spin on the ball. The term "flyer" comes to mind when you get junk between the ball, and the club face at impact. 

Another issue that I don't see being mentioned is how receptive the green's surface is in using the spin placed on a ball. What if the green is sloping away from the golfer? What if the surface is wet/slippery? What about the direction the (grain) grass is growing? What about the grass height on the green? Seems to me all these issues would have an effect what the ball might do, as it hits the green with back spin. Me personally, the only time I can get a ball to spin a little back is when it hits the green, is when the green has been sanded. The sand of course offers extra friction, which helps take advantage of the back spin I apply to the ball.

So my contention is that there more than just a few things that need to be done, and/or in place for the amateur to get the ball to spin backwards. Also, in the future we will all have to deal with wedges that don't promote much spin. Of course the ball manufacturers will find a way around that USGA regulation.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

From personal observation, I think that most casual golfers only want more spin for the WOW factor. It has very little to do with actual need. Most typical weekend golfers rarely get the ball to the hole in the first place, so why would they want more spin to stop the ball even faster (or back it up)???? :dunno: They don't seem to realize that the spin they are seeking will hurt more than it helps. 

The average player is much better served to simply learn how to play the ball he has with the natural spin his swing develops (all halfway decent shots have backspin). Once he is actually getting the ball to the hole consistently, then he can worry about more spin. That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree with Rick. Almost every pro will say the same thing when asked what he or she sees wrong with the game of the amateurs they play with in the pro/am tournaments... under clubbing on their shots to the green.

The fact is, most of us don't really know how far we hit each club and I would say learning THAT would be the first giant step most of us could take in the direction of a better game. Personally, I'm about 20 yards shorter with the irons than I was 20 years ago, not to mention 30 lbs ago. Having been a very good player at one time, it's hard to overcome my knowledge, (and a bit of ego), that tells me how far I can hit the ball or that I know how to hit a shot, but the body just won't cooperate these days. I suspect I'm not uncommon in that regard.

My most frequent playing partner is taking lessons for the first time in his life and he would freely admit that the biggest thing he is learning is how to think his way around the course. When we look at the GPS in the cart at Calusa, we try to remember to look at the distance to the back of the green, knowing we might hit it to the back 1 time in 3, based on how far we think we actually hit the ball. It's amazing how often we only finish on the middle of the green... spin be damned...

But yes, there is a reason to learn how to spin the ball on wedge shots that are less than full swings. I'm going to suggest the old adage, "Let the club do the work" and leave it at that. Make a smooth swing without much, if any thought about spinning the ball and a good strike will do it for you. Hit it the right distance and it will work. If I could only keep that in mind myself, I would certainly be better off.

OK, kick out the soapbox.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

DennisM said:


> Having been a very good player at one time, it's hard to overcome my knowledge, (and a bit of ego), that tells me how far I can hit the ball or that I know how to hit a shot, but the body just won't cooperate these days. I suspect I'm not uncommon in that regard.


I definitely understand what you mean, my body just doesn't do things the same way it did when I played before. It's amazing what just a few years will do. 

As far as spinning the ball, I can't, so I don't even try. I can do it a little coming out of sand, but that's it. I have fallen back to my old bump-n-run habits the way I played before. It serves me better than trying to stop the ball on the green with height and spin.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Cajun said:


> I definitely understand what you mean, my body just doesn't do things the same way it did when I played before. It's amazing what just a few years will do.
> 
> As far as spinning the ball, I can't, so I don't even try. I can do it a little coming out of sand, but that's it. I have fallen back to my old bump-n-run habits the way I played before. It serves me better than trying to stop the ball on the green with height and spin.


I can still do it either way, but I know from past experience that I hole more chips that roll out than I do those which spin and stop. When I let them roll, even if hit a bit too hard they still have a chance to smack the flagstick and fall in the hole... when they hop and check not so much chance. :dunno:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree completely, I just have better luck with a run up approach shot. Especially at my home course, they have a lot of greens that punish you if you're long. I low flighted punch shot is your best bet to hit short and roll up to the greens without falling off the back. I don't know, it just seems like good course management to me.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Cajun said:


> I agree completely, I just have better luck with a run up approach shot. Especially at my home course, they have a lot of greens that punish you if you're long. I low flighted punch shot is your best bet to hit short and roll up to the greens without falling off the back. I don't know, it just seems like good course management to me.


I can only do that on about half the holes on my course... the rest have rough in front that the ball will not run through. If you hit short of the green the ball just stays there.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Same here as Rick said, maybe with a higher percentage that you can't bump and run because the greens are elevated and watered heavily around the mounds. You can have a dry day in the middle of a drought and your ball will still plug or just get killed from bouncing up from those areas. Fortunately, the greens are pretty big, so it's not too bad having to fly it home except in the case of a couple forced carries.


----------



## golfgods69 (May 21, 2010)

*Spin*

I totally agree with Rick. There really is no need to have spin unless you know your going to be puting it past the hole. It definitely looks good though. When I tried to get spin I had trouble with my club face opening up when I made contact(strong downswing). To solve this problem, I used a liquid spray called Quick Grip(QuickGripGolf.com) to prevent slipping. I'm not going to say it made me a pro at getting backspin, but it helped.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

golfgods69 said:


> I totally agree with Rick. There really is no need to have spin unless you know your going to be puting it past the hole. It definitely looks good though. When I tried to get spin I had trouble with my club face opening up when I made contact(strong downswing). To solve this problem, I used a liquid spray called Quick Grip(QuickGripGolf.com) to prevent slipping. I'm not going to say it made me a pro at getting backspin, but it helped.


You do realize that using that sort of thing is against the rules of golf?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm just happy to get to the front of the green and roll toward the hole


----------



## golfgods69 (May 21, 2010)

Its USGA Approved. I Know Many Professionals That Use It.


----------

